# Hệ thống cơ khí > Vít me, thanh răng, ray trượt, trục trượt, vòng bi, gối đở... >  cách tính thanh răng

## BINHDUONG

dạ chào các anh , em có thanh răng mà ko biết bước răng xem như thế nào, bánh răng con fi 33 , 18 răng, một vòng bánh răng đi được 125mm, giờ em muốn giảm xuống còn bước 10mm, xin chỉ cho em cách tính hộp số , em định làm hộp số bằng dây xích, hôm nay ra tiệm sắt thấy có bộ xich đôi tỉ lệ truyền 1/2 bánh xích nhỏ 15 răng, bánh lớn 30 răng nhìn đẹp quá mà không biết có chế được không ?em ko có máy chụp hình, xin thông cảm
em xin cảm ơn

----------


## solero

Vậy tỉ lệ hộp số cần là 125/10=12,5. Tức là cần hộp số 1:12,5

Nếu chọn bánh răng nhỏ 10 răng thì bánh răng lớn cần 10x12,5=125 răng. Cứ thế nhân lên tùy kiếm được bánh nào.

Chú ý: Bánh răng lớn của hộp số lắp vào bánh răng con của thanh răng. Bánh răng nhỏ của hộp số lắp vào motor

Bộ bánh răng tỉ lệ 1:2 thì chỉ giảm được 125/2 = 62,5mm thôi. Chắc không hợp nhu cầu.

----------

BINHDUONG, Trần Hoàng Nam

----------


## BINHDUONG

dạ em cám ơn anh, nếu bánh răng lớn những 125 răng thì to khủng, mà bánh răng nhỏ thì càng nhỏ càng tốt hã anh, nếu mình hạ tiếp một cấp nữa thì bị sao vậy anh,  độ rơ nhiều à, em làm đồ án nộp cho thầy, kính mong giúp đở

----------


## lyakhuong

Bác có thể làm như thế này hành chình sẻ đc giảm bớt.

----------

BINHDUONG

----------


## BINHDUONG

anh ơi, anh đưa vậy em không tính được bên trong hộp giảm tốc đó như thế nào mà viết bài, anh có thể chỉ rỏ hơn không anh,

----------


## solero

Chuẩn rồi. Kiếm con hộp số có sắn là 1:5 (dễ tìm) rồi lắp thêm cái bánh đai tỉ lệ 1:2,5 là nữa ngoong.

----------

BINHDUONG

----------


## BINHDUONG

vậy em phải lắp thêm cái bánh răng con 10 răng, bánh răg mẹ 125 răng à, to tổ bố sao các anh,nếu hộp giảm tốc 1/10 thì em làm cái bánh lớn 62 răng được không anh

----------


## Mai Minh Hoàng

> vậy em phải lắp thêm cái bánh răng con 10 răng, bánh răg mẹ 125 răng à, to tổ bố sao các anh,nếu hộp giảm tốc 1/10 thì em làm cái bánh lớn 62 răng được không anh


Hệ số ban đầu cần giảm là 10:125
Nếu hộp giảm tốc tỷ lệ 1:10 thì hệ số cần giảm của bánh răng còn 10:12.5 ta sẽ chọn bánh răng theo tỷ lệ sau:
20:25
40:50

Nếu hộp giảm tốc 1:5 => Hệ số cần giảm thêm là 10:25:
10:25
20:50

Bạn kg nên chọn 62, vì 125/2 = 62.5. Sai số sẽ lớn khi đường chạy càng dài.
P/S: bạn nên chọn dây đai răng truyền động chính xác hơn. Vì khớp nối giữa 2 bánh răng với nhau có khoảng hở, gây sai số khi hành trình tới lui.

----------

BINHDUONG

----------


## BINHDUONG

dạ cám ơn anh, em hiểu rồi, em sẽ pot thành quả lên đây

----------


## thuyên1982

bác này ở bình dương àh?

----------


## BINHDUONG

dạ, em ở xã An tây H bến cát, bác ạ, em còn nhỏ bác ạ

----------


## BINHDUONG

em thấy loại hộp số 1/10 này ko biết có làm được ko các anh, loại này bán cũng rẻ tầm 300 k 1 cái

----------


## thuyên1982

hộp số này sai số cao lắm không chơi được đâu. mà bạn làm máy gia công vật liệu gì vậy? rảnh ghé mình, cũng đang làm hai con chạy thanh răng nè.

----------


## BINHDUONG

dạ cho em hỏi thêm , thường thì các anh/chú làm máy cnc chạy thanh răng bước 5 hay 10, hay 20, máy khắc gỗ . mà nếu bước 20 có ảnh hưởng gì không ạ

----------


## BINHDUONG

> hộp số này sai số cao lắm không chơi được đâu. mà bạn làm máy gia công vật liệu gì vậy? rảnh ghé mình, cũng đang làm hai con chạy thanh răng nè.


dạ cảm ơn anh, em về em ghé anh tham quan học hỏi nha, em đang ở sài gòn

----------


## BINHDUONG

> Bác có thể làm như thế này hành chình sẻ đc giảm bớt.


anh có thể cho em biết giá cả cái hộp số này không anh, em đang cần làm bài

----------


## lyakhuong

Cái đó là của người khác bạn ơi không phải của mình. Mình cũng đang ráp 1 hộp số như thế, h đang đợi phụ kiện chuyển về, à mà giá phụ kiện để ráp đc 3 bộ như thế là gần 500k. Mà bạn ở đâu.

----------


## tungcnc

con này là hãng PMI, các bác cho em hỏi có thể thay thế bằng TBI được không ạ??

----------


## Trần Hoàng Nam

> con này là hãng PMI, các bác cho em hỏi có thể thay thế bằng TBI được không ạ??


Đối với các dòng thanh trượt và vít nhìn thì thấy same same giống nhau nhưng thực tế là hãng nào chơi với hãng nào , hãng đó chơi với hãng đó. 
Nghĩa là con trượt PMI lắp cùng rây PMI , không thể lắp con trượt TBI vào rây PMI được.
Với trường hợp này 1 là bác mua con trượt PMI mới
2 là thay thể cả bộ rây trượt và con trượt PMI sang cả bộ rây trượt & con trượt TBI thì được.

----------


## nnk

> anh có thể cho em biết giá cả cái hộp số này không anh, em đang cần làm bài





> Cái đó là của người khác bạn ơi không phải của mình. Mình cũng đang ráp 1 hộp số như thế, h đang đợi phụ kiện chuyển về, à mà giá phụ kiện để ráp đc 3 bộ như thế là gần 500k. Mà bạn ở đâu.



cái này là 1 step lớn 1 step nhỏ, 2 pully 2M, 1 dây đai 2M, gì mà tới 500k, cái này thì mua đồ ve chai nhật tảo cả mớ mày không tới 200k, hên hên tìm được bộ còn nguyên chưa tháo bát thì khỏi chế lại như trên vẫn có sẵn hộp số giá dưới 100k

----------

